# Brotherhood of the Storm giveaway. Apply within



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Okey dokey. So due to a postal mess up when I was in Afghan, BL kindly and generously sent me another copy of BotS to replace the copy that got lost in the mail. The original did turn up in the end however, months later I might add after getting bounced all over the place. I've been holding onto it for a while now, but I lack the patience and effort to put it on eBay, especially when it's not really going for more than retail.

Therefore, I've decided to give it away on here to a member of the community who may have missed it the first time round. Whilst I appreciate quite a few people may ask for it, I'm looking mainly to the more long term members of the Heresy community, and more so, international members who might have missed it due to the absurd combined costs of postage and the novella itself being unfeasible. That being said, ask on here whoever wants it and I'll make a decision in a few days time.

The only thing I ask is that you pay for the postage(that's especially for you internationals!). Is a signed copy as well, mint condition, doesn't have the wrapper on it though as my burning curiosity to find out what number it was won out ^^


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

What a really generous thing to offer the community here Angel! Really decent of you.

I've not got a copy (or any of the other LE books), so I'd take it off you and make a donation to charity. Though I've not got the 1000s of posts as some other members.

Seq


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Would be very interested in the same of neat books and for review purpose as well for Heresy and TFF.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd love to be in the running for this giveaway. I've tracked down things like Space Hulk, Assault on Black Reach and the like. I have every paperback 40k book, but have not had the opportunity to get any of these hardback editions.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I have it, so no worries on that account, but I wanted to give you kudos for your generosity, Angel. I'd give you some rep, too, but I have to spread it around first! :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Well done on your generous spirit AoB. 

The reason I never went for it in the first place was because of the ridiculous postage. They didn't even give a choice of what type of postage IIRC, and it would have cost nearly as much as the book itself. I would be delighted if you decided to send it to me, your celtic cousin.:grin:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

How very generous of you, I already have it so would not be asking, however I wonder if someone would made the same offer with promethean sun would they get any takers???!!!!!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> I wonder if someone would made the same offer with promethean sun would they get any takers???!!!!!


I doubt it LOL

Worst novella ever


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Right, hadn't forgotten about this, just been a bit busy! In the end I couldn't decide on who to give it to, not wanting to favour anyone over post counts or how new they may be. So ultimately I ended up deciding it in a rather unorthodox yet typically me fashion. Each of you was assigned a piece of chocolate and then they were all laid out in front of my Labrador, whoever s chocolate she ate first....won. The winner being:

Khorne's Fist!!

Congrats dude, will get a pm sent to you to go over postage etc.

Sorry to everyone else, you can blame Harvey, by faithful, yet somewhat fat Labrador.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Khorne's Fist!!


Excellent! Thanks AoB. Much appreciated.:victory:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

What a cool thing for AoB to do. Congrats Khorne!


----------

